# Day 59 and waiting for signs of labour



## gayle38 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi everyone Bella is now day 59 into her pregancy, shes got a big tum but still plodding about and wanting to chase the cat out of the garden.
Not 100% when to expect these puppies, she was mated on the 24th june and again on the 25th and 26th of june. so am i right in thinking their due this sat or sun day 62-63 ?


----------



## muse08 (Dec 21, 2008)

63(sunday) is about average but they can go any time from 58-65+.Depends entirely on when she ovulated.have you been taking her temp? as itl drop 12-24 hours before whelp.


----------



## gayle38 (Jul 16, 2012)

no ive not taken her temp maybe i could try it. I know some people on here dont do it.


----------



## muse08 (Dec 21, 2008)

Have always taken temps in the week before due dates,and personally have found the temp drop a pretty reliable sign.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I would be very careful taking the temperate as you can hit the bowel wall if you do it wrong.Just keep her close to you and watch her.


----------



## gayle38 (Jul 16, 2012)

Its now day 61 and still not much happening. She has started digging in the corner of the garden! Ive took her temp the last two days, she had a slight drop in temp yesterday. 
I put her in her whelping room last night, but she did not like it as she usally sleeps with my other dog. So instead of stressing her out tonight i will keep her with my other dog and have the baby listener on, in case she starts.
Hopfully she will stay in there once the pups are born.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

My girls never get interested at all in the whelping box pre whelp. They usually have their pups on my bed (seems to be the place of choice here) Once the pups are born though getting the Dam out of the whelping box is a major task. Usually only leave the box to toilet. I have to feed them in the box to ensure they eat and drink plenty. 

Your girl wont want your other dog anywhere near her and the pups...once they are here but in meantime may well want to continue her normal routine if shes happy.

I wouldnt trust the baby monitor personally. I move downstairs and sleep near to my bitch from a week before pups are due and for several weeks after.

You know from past threads that I dont even go there with temp taking. Its so unreliable in many bitches because temp can drop...you get all psyched up for the litter to arrive...only to take temp again and its back to normal. Also you can take temp...all normal..then half hour later they can be in labour.

Make the most of peace and relaxation while you can. Soon youll have sleep loss and be at the beck and call of your girl and the babies 24/7. I love every minute of it but it can get tiring. Especially if you are like me.....I can just sit for hours and watch Mum with her newborns. Such beautiful and wonderful sight.....getting all puppy broody now


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I wouldn't rely on a baby monitor either - you should be sleeping where you can check on her every half an hour or so. I'd put the other dog somewhere else to sleep where they can't get to each other and let her sleep where she normally does, then move her once the first pup arrives to her whelping box/room, if she whelps when the other dog is there and you have missed it she could attack the other dog and vice versa - I wouldn't be taking any chances!


----------



## gayle38 (Jul 16, 2012)

Day 63 now no temp drop yet and still no signs.
Once she is in labour i will stay with her.
My other dog goes in the crate at night now incase of fighting.
Trying not to watch her too closely as my mind starts running away with me and think she has a fatal illness.:scared:

update: she is nesting alot today??!!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Not sure if this is your first litter or not, but these links are quite helpfl otherwise.

Item 9 downwards 
http://www.akc.org/breeders/resources/guide_to_breeding_your_dog/pdf/guide_to_breeding_your_dog.pdf

Another good link to familiarise your self with and warns of potential whelping and post whelping problems to look out for
The 6 most common problems during and post whelping (canine pregnancy)


----------



## gayle38 (Jul 16, 2012)

UPDATE: bella started her labour around 3pm sat and the first pup came about 2am mon and the last one around 4am four girls and one boy.
Ive had about an hours slleep. mum and pups doing well.
so pleased everything went ok.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Aww congratulations on the new arrivals. Look forward to seeing some pics when things have settled down & you've caught up on some sleep.

Well Done Bella x


----------



## Rach01 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi I’m new to this site just I’d grab some advise i have shihtzu on day 59 no signs as of yet , been takin temp daily with no drop as of yet , this is her 3rd litter so should be a pro at it now lol , still anxious that everything will go ok though fingers crossed


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

She isn't due for another 4 days, so I wouldn't expect her to begin labour yet.

How old is your bitch and when was her last litter? How many pups did she have?


----------



## Rach01 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi she is 6 and she had 4 2 yrs ago. 
Had her scanned at 30 days and there was 6 apparently shes huge


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

At six years, she is on the older side and certainly shouldn't have another litter.

Whilst six isn't a small litter, it isn't unduly large, so she may well go to her 63rd day.


----------



## Rach01 (Feb 22, 2018)

Yes this is defo her last. And I thought 6 for a shihtzu is quite big ??


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

6 is on the larger size for a Shi Tzu, but it's not a huge litter which could cause her to begin labour early.


----------



## Rach01 (Feb 22, 2018)

Ahh ok thanks i thought she might do the lady who scanned her said she could see 7 but didnt think the 7th looked healthy so said she would reabsorb it


----------

